
Microsoft, Apple, Amazon, Alphabet and Facebook now account for 20% of S&P 500 - adrian_mrd
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/28/business/stock-market-today-coronavirus.html
======
rvz
I guess if you now count Netflix out, we should now look at the FAAAM stock in
2020 (Using Google's parent company, Alphabet). Sounds cooler than FAAMG and
FAANG in general.

~~~
dmode
Netflix always felt an outlier in the FAANG acronym, as rest of the group
consists of $1tn companies

~~~
jdashg
Netflix fits FAANG better when talking about compensation, where they are
disproportionally competitive.

~~~
B-Con
More broadly, it seems like a better cultural fit.

------
reddygaru
It's MAGA if you count only trillion dollar companies.

------
nikolay
This is getting ridiculous.

